# Need Body Paint Advice!



## Locust (Oct 3, 2009)

I could really use some help costume wise. I wanted to use some body paint, but I've waited way late this year to start buying some. I've never used body paint before- well, I have used face paint, but I've never painted any other body part, nor have I used anything high quality and theatrical grade. This year, I want to do a costume I've done in the past. When I wore it before, I never really did my makeup the way I wanted it. It wasn't very detailed and I only applied the paint to my face, since the Halloween paint you buy at most stores wipes off too easily to use it all over. This meant a lot of my exposed skin contrasted sharply with my face. This year, I really want to do the costume with a better- and full body- paint job.

When I got to looking I realized most of these paints are either water based or expensive. Water based is going to bleed off as soon as I sweat, I'd presume. I just don't trust it to not rub off on my clothes, everyone's furniture, etc. The oil based seems costly, but supposedly will stay on for days if I let it. I don't know what to do. A lot of it requires an airbrush to apply, which I hadn't anticipated. I'd planned to use a sponge. Does anyone have any suggestions for a body paint brand that is environmentally friendly, non-toxic, cruelty free, has good staying power, and isn't insanely expensive? Oh, and PREFERABLY doesn't need an airbrush kit to apply? Also, does anyone know a cheap, but decent airbrush kit- just in case I have to have the airbrush? I really want to use body paint this year, and if I can't I'm going to be really bummed out about my costume. Thanks for the help!


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Well i do not know about the body paint since i used it once and i used the store bought water base. Put it on and then took a dry paper towel and wiped some off. Youc an also use talc to dry it up some but again i am not an expert on the subject. As far as airbrushes. You can get a cheap one from wal-mart in the model car kit area. Also if you have a harbor Frieght in your area you can get an ok one for about $8. I bought one to use for rit dye for "dirtying" up fabric. It is a single action external fed. Not the best for detail work but good enough for what you are wanting it for. If you want to do detailed work nothing beats a badger dual action air brush.


----------



## Locust (Oct 3, 2009)

zleviticus- Hi neighbor! I noticed your ******* Banner and noticed it mentioned Hillbillies, so I checked your location. I'm in SE, KY. Thanks for the advice. I think I might go buy one of those cheap airbrushes because it seems to me most of the body paint requires an airbrush. I saw one kind that used a sponge, but it was water based, and I'm scared it'll come off. Should I try the talc over the paint to set it maybe?


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah,,, again i am not an expert at makeup. However from what i have seen and read i think that a lot of makeup applications use talc or somethign like it powedered on jsut to set it so it does not wipe off easily. I once used the cheap tube stuff (red) all over my arm and legs (was sunburned tourist) and it set ok with talc not something i would sit on my couch with but it did not come off in the car and such. Of course red did bleed out of my pours for about two days. Would be taking a shower and tought i was bleeding.. LOL


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

what you need is Ben Nye brand Aqua paints...it's very inexpensive and is theatrical grade make up...it goes on very opaque and stays where you put it, if you powder it once applied. It also comes in tons of colors...

here is a website showing it... http://www.thecostumer.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=2535

it may be too late to order for Halloween (w/o express shipping) but any theatrical supply/makeup shop should carry it in several colors.

Trust me. This is the product you want. A professional summer theatre I worked for used this when we did The Tempest. We painted Ariel everynight with this stuff. The poor guy was literally covered from head to (between) the toes a pale blue/green color. Then we airbrushed additional color and detail, but the base was this stuff. One quick shower after the show, and he was ready to hit the bar!

Hope this works for you...and don't forget to show photos once you've completed your look!


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

that stuff moocheex55 suggested sounds perfect! 

if you cant get that, i'd suggest Snazaroo facepaint. One little pot of colour is enough to do your whole body 10 times over and it's fairly hardy for a water based paint.

I went as the corpse bride last year and was blue from head to toe with this stuff, it didn't rub off for me (apart from a bit on my dress under the armpits, but as its waterbased it came right off!

It's cheap too. It's a good last min alternative if you cant find the other stuff or an airbrush! 

-Miss Cullen


----------

